# New Pier in Orange Beach



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.orangebeach.ws/Gulf_State_Park/Gulf_State_Park_Pier.html


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

:clap...... I can't wait!!!


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

I hear that they're not going to allow trolley rigs on the new pier. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats a good thing, nothing but in the way.


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

I never did any of it myself, but they never bothered me. They kept them on the up current side, and kept the "float" fishermen down current. I just look forward to them getting this pier built. I have fond memories, all the wayfrom when I wasa boy, of fishing that old pier.

Does anyone think some more species might be caught off of this new pier, with the added length?


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I know whatcha mean. The state pier got me into salt water fishing. It just sucked when a nice king got tangled in that crap and got cut off. That and there was only a couple of trolley guys that were cool, the rest were freakin idiots.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

The octagon shape allowes for trolly fishing and the live bait rotation alot better than a square end. Man that pier was the most makeral killing pier of em all. Can't wait

the new leghth will definetly see more cobia.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

I was kind of disappointed to hear there would be no trolley fishing, if in fact that is the case. My daughter is old enough to go out on the pier with me now, and I was looking forward to having my hands free so I could teach her to jig for mackerel, catch bait, so on and so forth while standing in close proximity to my trolley rig. Back in the 80's I caught my first king on a two-rod trolley rig and I caught several pushing 40 pounds that way. True, my biggest, a 41 pounder was on a free-lined live cig. But trolley fishing has its place...you can't freeline into a stiff wind. I do anticipate more cobia like Ernie said, and tarpon, too. They were always just out of reach when the pier was only 825 feet long. Can't wait...!


----------



## 3boys (Oct 2, 2007)

I grew up fishing the old pier and can not wait to take my boys out there.:clap


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I caught a nice buzz or two on the old pier. :letsdrink


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Are there going to be fishcleaning station on the new pier?(like the old)


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually the pier is in Gulf Shores, but that doesn't matter near as much as squelching this aweful rumor that no trolley fishing will be allowed (as much as some of us mightappreciate that;-)

I mean who in their right mind would start such a scandal?? 

:blush: OOPS! http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic68633-23-1.aspx#bm72778

Really, I was just kidding whenI wrote that! :doh

Did ya hear though, they are NOT going to allow ANYONE on the pier the pier with LESS than6 rods, a six-packand a 6 foot fishing cart :letsdrink Turn signals will be optional ;-) :letsparty


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

That's funny.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Alright I'll admit it, I have no idea what a trolley rig is. Is it some way to slide a rig down a line with a release on it like a giant outrigger? I know I could look it up but you Pier guys know your stuff so enlighten a landlocked East Tennessee *******. Along those lines, pictures or diagrams might help.Thanks


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Yep. Works like a kite, just imagine the kite is at the bottom instead of in the air.

FYI: Freeliners catch more kings than trolley guys. hehe


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Crystal clear now, thanks!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Gulf Shores, actually ;-)

The article link below has a video imbedded...

http://www.wkrg.com/news/article/gulf_state_park_pier_update/11512/



> "We're making progress out on the water and that's the big thing we're off land and we're actually off land about 100 feet," says project superintendent Greg Thacker.
> That's prompted a "No Boat Zone" around the pier says Thacker. "Currently it's 300 yards west of the old pier, 300 yards east of the new pier and 300 beyond the 1510 feet that the new pier will go out. The main reason keep people from getting in around the barges and keep someone from getting hurt. It's not that we don't want people fishing cause that's what this is all about fishing."
> Construction of the pier is on schedule maybe even ahead of schedule. But, be patient. Building a pier is like building a bridge, it's just a bridge to no where.


Here are some excerpts from the video. (Thank you WKRG TV 5 for the update 8)


----------

